# gas heating advice



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

in the current caravan club autumn winter book it states 

"For safety do not use gas heaters all night even with a good flue "

we used the gas heater last winter no way am i sleeping in minus 7 without it,and so must all who travel to wintery places so is it safe or not ?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Use my truma 6000 all the time if needed no way would i want to be in -7c, at that tempreature it would also freeze inside and would definatley impact on the water system... my view its quite safe.....


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Providing you have good, working fire, gas and carbon monoxide alarms there shouldn't be any problems. It's what they are designed to do !!

John


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have also used the gas heating all night and providing the flue is kept clear I think is quite safe.

However I can just remember a tragic tale from years ago about a couple in a caravan who were on the continent somewhere and left the gas heater on all night.There was a very heavy snowfall overnight which blocked the flue and they both died from carbon monoxide poisoning. 

If you are aware of the potential dangers then you should be ok although I would recommend that you have a fully functioning carbon monoxide alarm that will wake you up if there is a problem.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

uuummm thinking here.... I'm woundering if they are refering to the convecting gas heaters (pannel type) then I would have a problem with them at night, I was refering to the C6000 series heater, which is a woarm heating system and there's no conection/venting of a nakid flame in the hab area, as the c6000 series is a ballance flue system so the gas flame/exause gas etc is contained in the flue system... would only use a worm air system....


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Gas heating*

If the heater is balanced flue type it is completely safe as are most truma's I would not use an open flued heater at night, this is where the flue goes up through the roof, as if anything goes wrong the fumes can come back into the motorhome. Carbon monoxide is very dangerous 
I would trust an alarm totally.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*HI*

Truma 6 series warm air heating for me everytime, Valkenburg last year got down to -11 one night, we top up with Bambino Oil Filled as required


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

It alway surprises me that motor home builders still use conventional flued appliance as it not just snow but wind in the wrong direct that can cause problems. I think it's about time all these appliances were balanced flue as they are so much safer and require less servicing. However I would always have both a smoke and C/o detector no matter what type of flue was fitted, there are no second chances!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

so like mine truma c6002 where flue is intake/output on 1 tube think this is balanced flue, is OK overnight


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes correct, you will be fine, it's the same unit as mine, it's on now and will be on overnight..... :roll:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

If the flue goes through the wall of your van it's a balance flue and if it goes out though the roof in most likely to be a conventional flue. The balanced is far and away the safest and ok to leave on at night. 

Wobby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Methinks there is an element of litigation awareness. :roll: 

Alan


----------

